# get away



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

Putting a room together so when you have a bad day you can go in and play


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Arthur, I can't keep up with you. Why don't you start a member gallery? Nice pictures. Like your trestle. It unusual to see a layout with two scales. Keep them coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

Wait to you see the basement layouts when done


----------

